# [SOLVED] C:\$Recycle.bin ???



## Gamm (Oct 11, 2008)

I recently ran some scans and noticed this folder pop up in the process. I went to go find the folder and i cannot find it on my computer. The only thing i have found about this folder is that it might be from other users on my computer. Problem i have is that I deleted all old user names from the computer when i got it so I dont have access to delete anything on them.

Please tell me there is a way to get rid of these files as they take up a lot of space.

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: C:\$Recycle.bin ???*

Hi. . .

The file you mentioned in the thread title is the Recycle Bin. It is where "deleted" files are sent before you permanently delete them. There should be an icon on your desktop.

To see the folder in Computer, you must first change folder options to allow hidden files to be shown. Do the following:

START | type folder into the start search box | select Folder Options above | click on the View Tab. 

Here is a screen shot to show you which box to check to show hidden files and another to un-check to show system files:










.

The Recycle Bin is not a folder that you want to delete; rather you go into it and "empty" it via the selection at the top once inside the recycle bin itself.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Gamm (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: C:\$Recycle.bin ???*

it's not the actual Recycle bin though... the folder C:\*$*Recycle.bin is what i cannot find... my actual recycle bin is empty right now


----------



## Gamm (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: C:\$Recycle.bin ???*

If it helps I am also using Vista


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: C:\$Recycle.bin ???*

$Recycle.bin - with the dollar sign is the name of the recycle bin.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: C:\$Recycle.bin ???*

we just x-posted - see my last post.


----------



## Gamm (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: C:\$Recycle.bin ???*

I followed your directions in the picture and i still cannot locate these files


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: C:\$Recycle.bin ???*

Hold on a moment, please - I am gathering new screen shots for you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: C:\$Recycle.bin ???*

Hi. . .

This is the way you see it in Windows Explorer - 










.

This is what the inside of the file c:\$Recycle Bin looks like - the 2 long numbers ending in "-500" belong to the hidden admin account; the recycle bin icon is really the account that I am logged on to now - ending in "-1000" - (you'll see this below):










.

Using a 3rd party program similar to Windows Explorer run at an elevated admin level, this is what is really inside the $Recycle Bin - just 3 user accounts that are actually folders which contain more folders containing the files to be deleted (if emptied) or restored:











.

This is what is inside the recycle bin for the current user name that I am looged in as - ending in "-1000"










.

This is the Properties tab for my recycle bin as of a few minutes ago -- ~8,500 files - ~1.3gb 










.

Does this help... or add to the confusion?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Gamm (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: C:\$Recycle.bin ???*

that helped a bit... What it is that I am confused about is, if I deleted these other admin accounts, how do i get rid of their stuff in the recycling bins now?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: C:\$Recycle.bin ???*

You can't delete the other admin account - the one ending in -500 belongs to the Vista "hidden" admin account. You should not be able to view those recycle account items as the hidden admin has more system access than your admin account does.

The 2 acct's ending in -500 on my system contain 1 file each - desktop.ini - 129 bytes each.

Each user can only delete their own recycle bin - or should I say what it is that is inside their account contained w/in the recycle bin. Although I would imagine that the -500 account can empty the -1000 account's items. I never tested this.

How much space are we talking about here - before and after emptying the recycle bin?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: C:\$Recycle.bin ???*

In anticipation of your next question - 

To activate the Vista hidden admin account, do this -

START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above under programs - select run as admin. Then type this into the black cmd prompt screen:


```
Net user administrator /active:yes
```
Now logoff your account and the user account named Administrator will be waiting for you at the logon screen.

To de-activate this account - change the "yes" to "no" in the above command.

Be cautious with that account... it is your last line of defense. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Gamm (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: C:\$Recycle.bin ???*

i was trying to get rid of 5g or so of stuff in the folder. A lot of the file endings were songs and pictures. I was able to delete them all eventually 


Thanks for all your help
:3-rockon:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: C:\$Recycle.bin ???*

You are welcome... glad things are resolved for you and all are deleted.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## droid_orat (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: C:\$Recycle.bin ???*

Hi,

just run over this discussion.

I have the same problem - I can not locate any content of the $recycle.bin. Was doing all that is described above - selecting all option to view the content, but still no luck.

My antivirus during scan stuck on one file in $recycle.bin - thus I though I might try to delete it manually. However I still can get that F**** content. 

Please please advise.

Thanks!

P.S. I have only one account on my pc. Also suspect pc eas attacked by trojan - full acn says it eleminated virus, however scan stucks on that one very particular file in $recycle.bin........


----------



## Pop up blocker (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...ecycle-bin-desktop-ini-virus.html#post2082550

Hi, 

Perhaps the moderate misunderstood my issue. Moreover, I hardly understand anything in the above link. :upset:

I repeat. THIS IS A VIRUS in my system, due to which I have 'Protected and hidden' "$Recycle Bin", "System Volume information" folders appearing in ALL the partitions of hard disk. it even comes in a Pen drive, External Hard Disk, memory card, and any damn thing I connect to my Laptop. Now if I connect the same device on other system, the virus is transferred, and the Anti Virus just sits and hatches eggs. :upset:

I am more concerned, because, I have this thing on all my computers. Home, Office, Car Player, and everywhere I used my pen drive. I did format my laptop, desktop and office system, and got rid of the irritating stuff.... but happiness did not last for long. This thing came back from a friend's laptop. Now you know why am I so crazy for this. This virus is all around the place. All my friend's system have the same virus now. Not possible to format all of them at once since the number is too high.

Effect -> System Slow downs. Shuts down according to it's wish. It effects the boot sector, wherein, If I format my system, the system does not take the recovery disk and does not take any other bootable CD. :4-dontkno gives diff messages "Boot manager missing" "operating system not found" etc etc.... This was only rectified by the HP Service centre. ray:

Now, I dont think I can run away frmo the Virus, coz even after formatting, it comes in from a friend's system. I have to KILL it, and you get me the solution.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Pop up blocker.

That is not a virus. All partitions will have the $Recycle Bin and System Volume Information folders. They are normally hidden and are suppose to be there. It is normal.


----------



## Pop up blocker (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes that's fine. but even after >Tools>Folder Options>View>Hide protected operating system files..... It still show up?

Should hide it, right? And why do I get the msg "Boot manager missing" if I try to re-install an OS. Please note, this is not an issue only in my laptop, same thing happens on my friend's laptop too which has a diff OS, and a diff manufacturer.


----------



## Zappaboss (Nov 21, 2007)

Pop up blocker, Hi again-Have you visited the folks over a the TSF Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help section here on the board? Here's the link.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

Then go here.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/


----------



## asdf29 (Jun 17, 2009)

I am having the same problem.

$recycle.bin folders/files have begun appearing on my desktop / c drive, and on external drives. also these weird little "ntuser.dat.log" files.

I have not noticed any problems, but it is creating clutter and I don't trust it.
These are new, were not there a few days ago.

I found this site/forum when searching for the problem on the internet.


----------

